# A young man is officially MISSING.....please put the word out.



## Miniv (Oct 4, 2011)

Cody Meyers is 19 years old, 6'4", 220 lbs. His picture is in the link below. He is a relative of Mark and Sharon Bullington. Cody has been missing since Saturday. His last known plans were to drive to Newport, Oregon to see a Jazz Festival there. His car (which is pictured in the link) has been seen along the I5 corridor without him in it. One thing not shown in the picture of the car is the word "Espresso" which is printed on each side. Please keep a look out. The people could have taken the car into either California or Washington by now.

Please add to my prayers for Cody and his family.......

http://www.katu.com/news/local/131033668.html


----------



## REO (Oct 4, 2011)

That does not "feel" good to me. Any more info MA?

Will you please update here?

Are they checking side roads between where the car was seen driving erratic and the car/woman was seen at the store? Please ASK for me!!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 4, 2011)

Robin, No update that I know of. From what's been reported, Cody's family has been traveling up and down various routes between Newport and Lincoln City, OR to Salem and the Portland area. Officials at the Jazz Festival in Newport don't think he even made it to there as a teenager his size and build would be rather visible. And I agree with you it doesn't "feel good" to me either. I'm praying it turns out to be something like a simple mugging or a car jacking with him left having to walk to find help. Just hate that so much time has gone by.....


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 4, 2011)

This is terrible. Saying prayers for his safety and for his family.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 4, 2011)

Mark just posted this on face book:

If you have any information regarding Cody Myers please call the Oregon State Police tip line @ 888-780-5678


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Lord, this is very scary and no, nothing about this feels right. i'll be praying for Cody, Mark and Sharon.


----------



## jayne (Oct 5, 2011)

Apparently there is a Washington connection now, as you can see in this article. Look about 1/2 way down. How horrible that these events appear to be linked:

Related news story...

Prayers for Cody and his family. ~jayne


----------



## weebiscuit (Oct 5, 2011)

So frightening! Are these people friends of yours, miniv? I can't imagine any parent or family member having to go through something like this, but having to watch friends deal with this is just exceptionally difficult. I hope it turns out well, but it just sounds very ominous.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 5, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> So frightening! Are these people friends of yours, miniv? I can't imagine any parent or family member having to go through something like this, but having to watch friends deal with this is just exceptionally difficult. I hope it turns out well, but it just sounds very ominous.


These are friends of everyone in the miniature horse community- Cody is the brother-in-law of announcer Mark Bullington's son.




I'm horrified to see the update regarding the Everett murder connection (I live near Everett) and am redoubling my prayers. That poor family. That poor kid.

Leia


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Any updates this morning?


----------



## Miniv (Oct 5, 2011)

Cody's being missing has made the national news.





http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/10/05/police-hunt-boyfriend-girlfriend-duo-suspected-in-murder-males-stepmother/


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Hopefully the extra coverage will bring in some more leads. Its just so gut wrenching and the not knowing must be beyond horrible for the families involved.

And I just saw on AOL. about a young baby being snatched from her crib..unrelated story but so frieghtning.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 5, 2011)

This is just horrible and my heart goes out to all his family and anyone who knows him/them. It's sickening... would he have stopped somewhere on the way to the festival? A store? Some place for gas? Does anyone know where he was actually last seen?


----------



## Genie (Oct 5, 2011)

how sad









what a world we live in






Hoping this turns out well but he doesn't sound lke the type of person to be out of contact with his family unless being made unable.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 5, 2011)

It doesn't look good.



Prayers and Light go to Cody's family.

http://www.kptv.com/story/15624647/body-found-in-mid-willamette-valley


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been hoping to hear good news on this story. How terrible for his family and friends... my heart goes out to them.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 5, 2011)

This is so sad. I am praying with all my heart that he returns safely to his family


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 5, 2011)

Just to say that I, too, am saying prayers for his safety and ultimate return to the arms of his family.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just added it to my FB page... sure hope they find him.

Liz N.


----------



## jayne (Oct 5, 2011)

These awful people have been captured.

http://www.komonews.com/news/131176913.html


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Im glad they were caught and lets now how they KEEP them in jail. Positive Prayer still for Cody and his family.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm afraid to say the worst has been reported. The body of a young man found in the "Mid Willamette Valley" has been identified as Cody.

Please wrap Sharon, Mark, and Cody's entire family in your prayers and healing Light. Unfortunately their nightmare has just begun.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 5, 2011)

God bless his soul and all that loved him. I can't imagine his terror or the nightmare his family is now living. It is beyond words.



Miniv said:


> I'm afraid to say the worst has been reported. The body of a young man found in the "Mid Willamette Valley" has been identified as Cody.
> 
> Please wrap Sharon, Mark, and Cody's entire family in your prayers and healing Light. Unfortunately their nightmare has just begun.


----------



## REO (Oct 5, 2011)

I knew it.






Dear God





My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.

Any word about the father of the murderer? Has he been found yet?


----------



## Marty (Oct 6, 2011)

What a senseless act of violence! This makes me so crazy I can't stand it. They should have kept the stupid murdering puke in jail in the first place.

_Unfortunately their nightmare has just begun. _

Understatment for sure. They have no idea. So horribly tragic.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 6, 2011)

There are no words to express how empty I feel this morning after reading such tragic news, my deepest sympathy goes to his family and friends.

May god's grace strengthen you.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 6, 2011)

How incredibly sad and devastating for the young man's family and friends. My thoughts and prayers are with them.

Lizzie


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont know what to say, words are just impossible to find at a time like this. I had so hoped that all our prayers could have lead to a different outcome. Sending prayers now for Cody's family and friends, hoping in a small way to help them through this horrific nightmare.

I'm so very very sorry. God bless them all and give them the strength to cope with the future.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 6, 2011)

Unfortunately our prayers came too late. By the time anyone knew he was missing it was probably over and done. Prayers for his family and loved ones.

Leia


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw this news earlier this morning via FB, and it just sickens me... I just can't fathom what the family is going through.

I also understand that the stolen credit card the woman was using belongs to a woman they found murdered in her home as well.

Mark & Sharon, words just don't express my deep sorrow about all this. Prayers for you and your family. 'So sorry' just doesnt begin to describe........ know you are all in our thoughts.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 6, 2011)

Prayers for all the families affected by this horrible mess.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 6, 2011)

What a horrable tragidy, My condolences to the family of this young man. I just read about this on another site, and they still havn't found the husband of the dead Step Mother. such sad news.


----------



## wantminimore (Oct 6, 2011)

My heart goes out to Codys family, I can't even begin to imagine what they are going through. There are some crazy people out there, I hope they rot in jail and hopefully they find the father soon.


----------



## Genie (Oct 6, 2011)

How tragic. THere are no words that will help this family but our thoughts are with them and hope they find the strength they need to carry on.

What a terrible waste.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh no, this is so horrible! My condolences to Cody's family and friends, I feel sick to even imagine what they are going through.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 6, 2011)

This story just makes me totally heartsick. I can't imagine what Cody's family and friends are going through, but my thoughts and prayers are with them.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 6, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> God bless his soul and all that loved him. I can't imagine his terror or the nightmare his family is now living. It is beyond words.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 8, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear this , I dont know what to say



I will say a prayer for them


----------



## Miniv (Oct 9, 2011)

Just a sad update all around since Robin and others were wondering about the murderer's missing father...... It looks like he's been found. His jeep, which was also missing was located yesterday with a man's body inside. I pray there are no other victims.

To add -- Mark posted an announcement about there being a Candlelight Vigil tonight (Sunday) in Newport, Oregon:

http://oregoncoastdailynews.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/candle-light-vigil-for-cody-myers-sunday/


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 9, 2011)

This has been terrible watching this story develop on the local news.

After killing his step mother up in Everett and the link to Cody in

Oregon it appeared it would just be a matter of time till they found

his father.

They are a couple of very sick and demented people. Couldn't believe

they plead not guilty to the charges.

I'm with you I hope there are no more victims.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 9, 2011)

I have lit a candle here in Italy and will say a prayer for Cody and his family.


----------



## Shortpig (Oct 9, 2011)

I began following this story when it was first reported he was missing. How sad for his family and friends it ended this way. No words can truly heal them. I watched daily at work hoping he would be found safe but that wasn't the case. I'm so glad they caught these two evil non humans. I can only hope they never see the light of day again. They were on a killing spree through Oregon who knows about California.

May God wrap this family in his arms and hold them tight in their future days. Give them some peace and know that Cody is watching over them.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 9, 2011)

My prayers and condolences go out to the family and friends of those lost. I truly cannot believe the world we live in.


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh how awful for that family and to all those that suffered a loss.

Those 2 must be demented but glad they are behind bars.

My condolences to Codys family at this terrible time.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 9, 2011)

Prayers are there for all that he'll be found safe and sound.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for the further loss- I have not watched the news or kept up since last week and didnt know they had found the father and his vehicle. I had a feeling the ending of that part of the story would not be good as well. Many many hugs and prayers to all the family at this utterly horrible and tragic time.


----------



## REO (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd felt his father was gone and I had no hope but I wondered anyway.






It's all so horrible. My prayers go out to his family & friends.

I honestly hope they both fry.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope that in the end justice will be served and this couple will fry--or at the very least I hope that they will never again be free, let them spend the rest of their days behind bars for what they have done.

Prayers and condolences to Cody's family & friends, and to the deceased couple's family & friends (not counting the accused!)

Such a sad thing that Cody somehow got caught up in the flight of these killers.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 11, 2011)

May God wrap this family in his arms and hold them tight in their future days. Give them some peace and know that Cody is watching over them. Amen Shortpig

So very sad for them. Sending prayers their way for the tragic news the family has received.


----------

